

Ask HN: HN meetup at SXSWi? - Netsec

Who&#x27;ll be in town for SXSWi?<p>Anyone have any talks they&#x27;re giving&#x2F;excited about?
======
vitovito
There's a YC/HN meetup:
[https://www.facebook.com/events/746658665448279/](https://www.facebook.com/events/746658665448279/)

Comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9154477](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9154477)

